# Second Life Furry hangouts?



## SinopaFoxclaw (Feb 17, 2010)

I'm trying to get into a furry in Second Life, and looking for 'furry hangouts' that I might enjoy.

Mostly:
1. Chatty places, friendly crowds, welcoming of 'newbies.'

2. Dance clubs with more 'dance beat' music - like reggae, salsa, or even if I have to, pop. But not really rock, metal or goth.

3. Mostly PG / mature place. Not looking for the XXX spots atm. 

4. Good groups to join for finding a footing in the furry community.

And I guess, looking to get to know some fellow SLers.


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Feb 17, 2010)

no


----------



## Duality Jack (Feb 17, 2010)

Just a tip most of the users on FAF very much dislike SL so I doubt you will get a strait and useful reply.

Also: Welcome to FAF if you got questions send me a line.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Feb 17, 2010)

IYC is a good place to start.

-straight and useful reply get-


----------



## SinopaFoxclaw (Feb 17, 2010)

Thanks.
I've been to IYC a few times actually. The music so far has been a littler 'hard/heavy' for my tastes, but not severely so. 

And I guess not everything is everyone's cup of tea, so not everyone will like SL. I found FAF on 'avatarsunited' where somebody mentioned this as a place to go for SL furries, but I guess they might have been overstating that.


----------



## The Walkin Dude (Feb 17, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Just a tip most of the users on FAF very much dislike SL so I doubt you will get a strait and useful reply.
> 
> Also: Welcome to FAF if you got questions send me a line.


 
Stop hitting on the newbies...It's unbecoming.

@Op: Why not just find a local group of furs to hang out with in your first life? Seems to be a good place to start is all.


----------



## Willow (Feb 17, 2010)

I wanted to make an SL account...but whenever I tried to make an 18 and under account, it wanted me to add a paypal to the account..


----------



## Adrianfolf (Feb 17, 2010)

The Walkin Dude said:


> Stop hitting on the newbies...It's unbecoming.
> 
> @Op: Why not just find a local group of furs to hang out with in your first life? Seems to be a good place to start is all.



Wow this is the most pointless post ever. That would be me tell you "Why not get off the internet and hang out with some people outdoors." 

Anyway on topic only the IYC comes to my mind only other places I hang out in is Midgar which is an RP sim for FFVII


----------



## Verin Asper (Feb 18, 2010)

SinopaFoxclaw said:


> Thanks.
> I've been to IYC a few times actually. The music so far has been a littler 'hard/heavy' for my tastes, but not severely so.
> 
> And I guess not everything is everyone's cup of tea, so not everyone will like SL. I found FAF on 'avatarsunited' where somebody mentioned this as a place to go for SL furries, but I guess they might have been overstating that.


yes they lied, that SL sticky is a trap
go try Furvana on SL
avoid AX like the plague unless you dont mind someone hitting on you every 15 mins


----------



## Lucificious Braveheart (Nov 25, 2012)

NYC - Naughty Yiff Club is a good place. Its newly open is huge club design and accepts all types of furrs.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Nov 25, 2012)

Second Life is awful and so is Necro -ing.


----------

